# Rick acker canu help?



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Rick I posted a couple of days ago about a fox hide I got back from a taxidermist.(he has since moved). It has some browinish blood stains on the tanned side. He did it himself, and I was wondering if there is anything i should do, or if I should even be concerned about it. Thanks harvy.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Harvy,

Wouldn't be too concerned about it...Easy for me to say I know...I talked to Brad who's the expert on mammels on this forum...If you want to get the blood off...Take a soft tooth brush and put a very little amount of H-Peroxide and carefully rub off the blood...Too much will eat through your hide...After words, go over it with clean water with a brush again...Good Luck!


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Rick thank you very much. appreciate your response. Thanks again, Harvy.


----------

